# [Resolved]Got error when build ACPI on DELL_D630_BIOS_A03

## xxxabg

Hello, 

I try to follow up the ACPI installation steps which is introduced on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D630#ACPI

But I got error as below, would you please help me to check what happened? thanks so mush.

```

iasl -ic /root/Dell-Latitude-D630-A03.asl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [May  9 2008]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

Non-ASCII character [0xDB] found in line 1, file offset 0x09

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 2, file offset 0x7B

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 2, file offset 0x85

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 2, file offset 0x8F

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 3, file offset 0x9A

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 4, file offset 0xA5

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 5, file offset 0xB0

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 6, file offset 0xBB

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 7, file offset 0xC6

Non-ASCII character [0x8C] found in line 8, file offset 0xD1

2678 non-ASCII characters found in input source text, could be a binary file

Error 4061 - Invalid characters found in file Dell-Latitude_D630-A03-custom.asl

```

Last edited by xxxabg on Sat May 10, 2008 7:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

give this doc a try perhaps?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

cheers

----------

## astaecker

Choose the DSDT by dev_zero.

----------

## xxxabg

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Choose the DSDT by dev_zero.

 

I downloaded DSDT file from http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=956 , is it fixed by dev_zero? 

I just try to compile this .asl file and then I got error.

----------

## astaecker

 *xxxabg wrote:*   

> I downloaded DSDT file from http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php?id=956 , is it fixed by dev_zero?

 

Yes, that's the right file.

 *xxxabg wrote:*   

> I just try to compile this .asl file and then I got error.

 

Here it works.

```
skycaptain arne # gunzip Dell-Latitude_D630-A03-original.asl.gz

skycaptain arne # iasl -ic Dell-Latitude_D630-A03-original.asl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [May 10 2008]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

ASL Input:  Dell-Latitude_D630-A03-original.asl - 7257 lines, 253447 bytes, 2452 keywords

AML Output: dsdt.aml - 23338 bytes 750 named objects 1702 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 792 Optimizations
```

----------

## xxxabg

Thanks arlsair - 

I found that the downloaded .asl file is a binary file, not source file, and then I try to use "iasl -d file_name" to disassemble it, after that, I got a ".dsl" file, I use this .dsl file to do "iasl -tc ***.dsl" to create a .hex file, and the copy it to kernel.  It worked for me. 

Thanks a lot for your help.

Evan

----------

